# Homemade Yogurt / Frozen Milk



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Is it possible to make homemade yogurt using milk that has been frozen? I buy my milk and yogurt from a dairy that's 3 hours from home so I almost exclusively buy frozen milk. The yogurt doesn't last long enough between trips, so I was considering making my own but didn't know if it would work if the milk had been frozen. I'm too 'grumpy' to experiment, it would tick me off if it didn't turn out right and I'd wasted perfectly good costly milk, so I was hoping someone here might have tried it a time or two?!? Would appreciate any help I could get.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It has been my experience that yogurt comes out just fine with previously frozen milk...cheese however will not always work well with it.


----------

